# Battery operated converter box



## djl0525 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been taking my little battery operated TV to the beach for years. Now I can't get a picture because everything's digital.

I'm sure it wouldn't be cheap, but has anyone seen a *battery operated converter* for battery operated TVs (for those of us who don't want to buy new portable TVs)?

--DJ


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

djl0525 said:


> I've been taking my little battery operated TV to the beach for years. Now I can't get a picture because everything's digital.
> 
> I'm sure it wouldn't be cheap, but has anyone seen a *battery operated converter* for battery operated TVs (for those of us who don't want to buy new portable TVs)?
> 
> --DJ


Great question...

To my knowledge the only converters endorsed or sold by Dish Network are the DTVPal and DTVPal DVR (both are Echostar's version of the converter box).

Unfortunately that's the only information I can offer, any additional info from the other members would be greatly appreciated for future reference.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

djl0525 said:


> I've been taking my little battery operated TV to the beach for years. Now I can't get a picture because everything's digital.
> 
> I'm sure it wouldn't be cheap, but has anyone seen a *battery operated converter* for battery operated TVs (for those of us who don't want to buy new portable TVs)?
> 
> --DJ


That would be a pretty bulky outfit. The better approach would be an ATSC portable TV. Try:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2855063

Also Best Buy has an Insignia ATSC portable TV.

I use an ATSC USB tuner with my 8" Acer Aspire One Netbook.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Simplest solution: get an inverter of sufficient wattage to run a converter and your tv.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dish converter [TR40 or DTVpal] require one +5V 1A DC line; 
you can make your own power cable - cut DTVpal original one and do same for any car adapter with 5 V output - you'll need just a few minutes twisting pair of wires and electrical tape.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

An answer to the question... http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/ele/1101448319.html

Any 12v DC power source will do... motorcycle battery or sealed lead acid from an alarm system or computer UPS or a stack of 8 "D" cells


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Look for a converter box with an external (wall wart) power source. Then "roll your own" battery as mentioned above. I'm planning to do so soon. We needed my little battery operated TV to watch '24' when the power went out at 8:30 on Monday.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

I use one of these at my cottage with a 12v car battery.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Even if you could get a battery powered DTV converter, most portable TV's have internally attached antennas that 1.) cannot be accessed to feed to the input of the converter, and 2.) does not have an external antenna input to insert the output of the converter to the TV.


----------

